# Kuhli Loach



## shivam2013 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have recently bought a black kuhli loach(3 inches)

ive heard that they are nocternal so I found a small terra cotta pot 
and made a little doorway in it and put in the aquarium 
and my loach swam right into it 

but the pot has 3 little holes in it so when i turn the light on it brought in some light

so my question is:::

Does the loach need (pure) darkness or can it be comfertable in that type of scene??


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

nope, you're fine if it wants it it will find it, i breed them and they are actually pangio oblongas and not a kuhlli at all. i use the saucers, saucers with holes and even regular terra cotta pots with huge holes in the bottom with no issues, basically they need a safe place no so much a dark place to be content fish. As long as they have a refuge they will be out alot more during the day.(pending stock)
they are from asian and naturally use the leaf litter and fallen timber as safe havens, mainly because nothing really forages for them under the base of the waterway.


----------



## shivam2013 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks
and since you know alot about them, my pangio oblonga somtimes thrashes alot in the water(like a worm) when a fish touches it< is that normal

and are they better in a pair or alone

and are they good sand cleaners(sifter)


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Now you know....the common name for the pangio oblonga is Black Kuhli right? *whistle* Kuhli's are in my top 5 for fav fishies. Soooo much character. 

Sry WD. Do you breed the banded Kuhli's too?

Back on track here. Khuli's are very, very social critters and really need to be in groups. Sand substrate is highly recommended for them. If you have other decor and plants in the tank, they will find refuge.

If you really like to watch them, put a blue actinic light on the tank and turn it on at night when the other lights go out. They are so fun to watch.


----------



## shivam2013 (Sep 14, 2010)

great,, im thinking of getting another one because they look so cool

but not right now maybe in a couple of months during my next water change


but tomorrow adopting a large pleco at petco
the thing is its about 6 inches long and im afraid that it might be rough with my loach and maybe my small pleco because they look like different types


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nah...they will pay no never mind to each other.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

yes its normal for them to do that when they get touched by a fish, makes it harder to get eaten that way.
yes they are sold as the black kuhlli but lets right some wrongs and maybe learn the hobby like our ancestors did.


Dont buy a big pleco, what size tank is it?

the pleco doesnt eat just veggies especially one thats 6" its long off its algae and vege diet. a pleco like that will grow up to 24" long but will outgrow a small tank quickly, they dont stop growing like most fish do.
100+gallons is recommender per adult common pleco.

they thrive in sand, not as sifters but they burrow a bit not much, they arent like worms. I buy them by the dozen because they are best kept in larger groups(I have over 60 in my 52g) and they are out constantly. They are schoolers.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> yes they are sold as the black kuhlli but lets right some wrongs and maybe learn the hobby like our ancestors did.


Not sure I follow this. All Pangio's are Kuhli's.


----------



## shivam2013 (Sep 14, 2010)

i have a 50 gal 
and its a sand substrate


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

James0816 said:


> Not sure I follow this. All Pangio's are Kuhli's.


Not at all.



Pangio agma
Pangio alcoides
Pangio alternans
Pangio anguillaris
Pangio apoda
Pangio atactos
Pangio bitaimac
Pangio borneensis
Pangio cuneovirgata
Pangio doriae
Pangio elongata
Pangio filinaris
Pangio fusca
Pangio goaensis
Pangio incognito
Pangio kuhlii
Pangio lidi
Pangio longimanus
Pangio longipinnis
Pangio lumbriciformis
Pangio malayana
Pangio mariarum
Pangio myersi
Pangio oblonga
Pangio pangia
Pangio piperata
Pangio pulla
Pangio robiginosa
Pangio semicincta
Pangio shelfordii
Pangio signicauda
Pangio superba


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Most on that list aren't available in the trade..yet. ;o) Maybe one day. Just like the other Oto species.

But this is a species chart lifted right off Loaches.com. (Mods can I use the web site name? Just wanted to make sure to list as a credit for the info). 

Could it be possible that you might be confusing the pangio khulii with khuli name in general (note no double "i")?

All pangio's in the trade are commonly classed as a Khuli of some type. My personal fav of this group is the Pangio Khulii.



But back on task...Shiv, you can get a few more to add with your sole Khuli. They really do need to be in groups.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

loaches.com had a half list of pangio's

any yes the pangios in the trade are called kuhlli(another misspelling kuhli). However just because someone calls it something doesnt make it the least bit right.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

That's why there is a scientific name and a common name. 95% + of the hobby is based on common names. Just saying. But this can be a sidebar discussion if you want. Always great to have a good banter no?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

It is, and we are bantering over somethng that happened before our time lol.

Also if you want to breed pangio's tear the tank down, put in a reverse flow UG plate, the reverse flow keeps fresh filtered water dumping under the plate and baby pangios swimming out of the plate. This has been one of the only proven captive pangio breeding techniques.

95% of the hobby more then likely has a fish under a wrong name. I know i bought a few that were mislabeled.


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine are the black ones. I have 3 in bot my tanks. They love the driftwood. My rainbow sharks play tag with them. Funny to watch. Shark doesn't stand a chance. They are way to fast and smooth. And then they split up when he is chasing them, he usually runs into a plant. Then Lost. If they be still, he watches them for a sec and goes on. And they like to lay in the leaves of my plants, I mean hanging over like dead. Just thought I would throw my story in. Oh.. and their face looks like a seal's to me.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

watch that shark, I had to give mine up because it got the black ones I got and the damn oblonga wrapped itself around the rainbow while the rainbow had its back in its mouth. they did fine for months then one day I saw it and that was that.


----------

